# nokomas florida?



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

i'm heading to Sarasota fl. 3rd week of march......I was there about 10 years ago....and we fished vamo and nokomas area's.....caught some lady fish and cat's.....trash can slam?.....also got some sheepshead......good eating....looking forward to catching some mangrove snapper, more sheepies....maybe a flounder.....but, would love to catch some red's.....don't plan on keeping any red's or snook.......just would like to catch some.....I saw the reg's on the different fish on Florida's web site......we plan to fish the nokomas area the whole time.....maybe go to the gulf if not to rough.....the house owned by my sister and hubby is located about 1 1/2 miles from siesta key....is there a better place to go close?.....thank's for helping


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Vamo is great, but also some good/great fishing north. I just got back and caught snook on the docks from Stickney pt to phillipi creek. The radio tower grass flats over by mote buttonwood harbor, ringling flats and longbar will put fish in the box!


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

walking Turtle beach.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

nice sheepie and flounder......is the last one a jack? if so.....not to tasty


----------



## RBoydIV (Jan 12, 2017)

Looks like a pompano, very tasty!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Pompano, one of the finest eating fish.

Nakomis is right next to the Venice jetties, there should still be sheephead on the rocks.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

catmando said:


> Vamo is great, but also some good/great fishing north. I just got back and caught snook on the docks from Stickney pt to phillipi creek. The radio tower grass flats over by mote buttonwood harbor, ringling flats and longbar will put fish in the box!


the vamo ramp we used was like a "dirt road"....sand area leading up to the water's edge...was hard to launch a 16' boat from....is there another area to lauch from?


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

When my grandparents were alive, they lived in Venice. I used to spend a lot of time on that side of the Gulf, fishing back in Dona Bay, Roberts Bay and the jetties. You should see reds back in those bays in the marshes. I'd recommend working your way east of 41 and see what's back up that way. 

Here on my side of the Gulf, last weekend, we saw some good sized reds & specks cruising the flats alongside the shoreline. Unfortunately, they weren't interested in the flies we were tossing at them.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

You can launch at turtle beach.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Marker 66 was loaded with sheephead.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Also a public ramp next to mote.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

catmando said:


> walking Turtle beach.


What a delicious catch...


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

thank's for all the info guys....we don't have a fish finder...what kind of depth are we talking in dona, Robert's, and Blackburn bay's?......was wodering what other species to expect...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Any inshore bay will mostly range from 1-4 feet. Really no need for a depth finder. Be careful, its easy to run aground if you don't know where to go. Lots of common fish. Reds, snook, trout are what most target. Sheephead are still inshore, flounder here and there....and theres always catfish around.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> Any inshore bay will mostly range from 1-4 feet. Really no need for a depth finder. Be careful, its easy to run aground if you don't know where to go. Lots of common fish. Reds, snook, trout are what most target. Sheephead are still inshore, flounder here and there....and theres always catfish around.


thank's just was curious.....was looking to see if more "sea worthy fish"....were in there....I figured the channel's have to be deep because of some of the "boat's"....meaning big a boat's.....that travel through there....anyone ever troll some rapala's through the channel?....


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

You can get into a lot of trouble with the tides. If you have a boat I would stick to the deeper grass flats the first few days. I like radio tower, buttonwood and ringling.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Waste of time with the Rapala. Try a spoon and you will pick up spanish mackerel... You can't go wrong with a live shrimp on a 1 size circle hook and a split shot or free line. If you want to go artificial go with the DOA deadly combo rig and give that a shot on the grass flats.


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

Oscar shearer state park, reds are great eating ! 18 to 27" only . A popping cork with a shrimp 3 ft below works every time. If lure fishing , jerk baits and many bass baits do the trick. Lots of red fishing all over , nothing beats boca grande for snapper fishing. If your fishing for reds in the spring in over 4 ft of water your fishing too deep, snook will also be on the beach at sunrise , a free lined pilchard or shrimp works awesome use flouro-leader 15 lbs or less if fishing for snook on the beach if live bait fishing, Zara spooks , skitter walks and stick baits work great on calm days . I have walked the wall in downtown Sarasota first thing in the morning and caught reds , snook, sea trout, jack cravelle, snapper , Goliath grouper , flounder etc etc. don't over look populated areas , or shallow flats


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

For sheepshead bridge and pier pilings , a garden hoe to scrape barnacles , the lightest leader possible 12lb flouro , fiddler crabs are their favourite, but peeled frozen shrimp work great!


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

Jay bird said:


> Oscar shearer state park, reds are great eating ! 18 to 27" only . A popping cork with a shrimp 3 ft below works every time. If lure fishing , jerk baits and many bass baits do the trick. Lots of red fishing all over , nothing beats boca grande for snapper fishing. If your fishing for reds in the spring in over 4 ft of water your fishing too deep, snook will also be on the beach at sunrise , a free lined pilchard or shrimp works awesome use flouro-leader 15 lbs or less if fishing for snook on the beach if live bait fishing, Zara spooks , skitter walks and stick baits work great on calm days . I have walked the wall in downtown Sarasota first thing in the morning and caught reds , snook, sea trout, jack cravelle, snapper , Goliath grouper , flounder etc etc. don't over look populated areas , or shallow flats


what is a popping cork?.....like a float?....found it on utube


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

ignantmike said:


> what is a popping cork?.....like a float?....found it on utube


 many different kinds but a triangle shaped 4 " one is the norm and they are weighted. Good for shiner bass fishing too.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

ignantmike said:


> what is a popping cork?.....like a float?....found it on utube


Pretty much. Popping the float works as an attractant. You can find them about anywhere down there, even grocery stores.

http://m.basspro.com/Billy-Boy-Weig...978/?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

thank's everyone...going to be trying them out.....i'm hoping for good weather...we do have a boat....16'...nothing great...I believe it's a mirrocraft aluminum.......with a 35hp on it....and a 15hp for back up....looking forward to the different species to catch...


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

You


ignantmike said:


> thank's everyone...going to be trying them out.....i'm hoping for good weather...we do have a boat....16'...nothing great...I believe it's a mirrocraft aluminum.......with a 35hp on it....and a 15hp for back up....looking forward to the different species to catch...


 your ready for anything , I would head to palmetto and put in at Tampa bay for an awesome mix bag of action ! I wouldn't run 50 miles offshore in the boat without buddyin up with other boats but people have and do do it. Tampa bay will provide a plethora of fish species , fish the flats , jig or troll the channels , cast for macks ,free line for cobia etc etc


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

one more question...my sister alway's used shrimp....and she has a cast net....is chumming the best way to catch bait fish?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Its not needed, but it can belp a lot.


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

ignantmike said:


> one more question...my sister alway's used shrimp....and she has a cast net....is chumming the best way to catch bait fish?


Chumming will attract all kind of fish, baitfish can be seen on top of the water every wher and anywhere , use small holes with bits of frozen shrimp or small pieces of squid and catch pin fish , Palm sized , put them under a popping cork and they will do all the work


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

down here now was nice now cold had tornado watch tues was interesting . IFished jetty mon dolphins came to play fun to watch but no fish tried a beach south with rocks but wind got to much . Might retire here wife likes it here


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

thank's for the info from everyone......leaving this Saturday morning.....can't wait.....I will try and post what I can as well....


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Porpoises generally scare fish off. I hate it when Flipper makes an appearance!


----------



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

Venice and the south jetty use to be great. There was a cut along the beach that fish used to push trap bait in the wash but then the city decided to rebuild the beach and destroyed the cut. Its a shame we caught giant drums, jacks, snook and sharks but now its pretty much just whiting. I miss watching giant schools of bait being blown up along hte shore. It was quite the show.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

That's a shame! I spent many a summer day back in the 1970s fishing the South Jetty when I'd go visit my grandparents in Venice. One day I even jumped a tarpon off there! Hadn't been back since my grandmother passed in 1994.


----------



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

The beach when you went was probably pretty much rock with a little bit of sand. Now its like Siesta key with hundreds of yards of sand. Still love visiting as the town itself hasn't changed much outside of a daquiri bar downtown. We always stay at the Quarterdeck. Sharky's however is now this giant complex with a multi level bar and you can no longer enter in the front as it is fenced off. They make you walk around the outside and enter by the pier. It's lost the charm it use to have.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

We stay at the inn at the beach just love it pricey though. But you only live once. Sharkeys make you walk through the waiting custermers to fish so when you get skunked 15 people ask catch anything but love the town like they say on here is the way to learn is to fish it the view at sunset at sharkeys


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

It seems like the meth heads have taken over that area (north inlet). Don't leave anything of value laying around, lock your car doors and don't park under the tree's (bird poop)!


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

catmando said:


> It seems like the meth heads have taken over that area (north inlet). Don't leave anything of value laying around, lock your car doors and don't park under the tree's (bird poop)!


we fished there one day this past week.....some white trash there for sure.....one small sheepshead was all we caught.....the rest of the time we launched at the public ramp at nokomas and Blackburn point......we did o.k.....no reds or black drum....some sheep's and few mangroves and one jack.....also some ladies and cats.....most of the man's and sheep's were too small to keep.....all in all great weather can't wait to go back next time.......thanks for the info given.....


----------

